# new pic of tils



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey everone i have to show you my new tils i have had them for a few days and they are just SOO nice and cute  . I know some of you have tils to so.... tell me what you think : ) 

OK HERE IS THE FEMALE____ SAYA

















THE MALE_____ HAJI


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

THE CAGE I GOT THEM WITH____ sorry i have not claned it yet


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

AND LAST THERE CAGES____ hehe they get two  

















JUST THEM : )


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are beautiful birds and it looks like you have provided them with lots of fun toys.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Very beautiful Tiels Michelle, I have to ask you though how many birds does that make you now? How old are they? Well I still have my Head trauma pigeon, seems like she should be with me for maybe the rest of her life  YEAH ! I found out she is blind in her left eye and her depth perception is off in her right eye, that is why she doesn't pick up seeds. She is very beautiful and very sweet now the hard part is trying to retrain her to pick up things even though they are off. Still have 3 birds outside in the avarie in back ready to be released back to the wild and 2 inside. Baby bird season is almost done here in Michigan and I have to admit I am happy as this year I have mothered at least 75 birds which is alot of work, I need a break badly! Well once again very pretty birds Michelle. 

Cindy


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

naturegirl said:


> Very beautiful Tiels Michelle, I have to ask you though how many birds does that make you now? How old are they? Well I still have my Head trauma pigeon, seems like she should be with me for maybe the rest of her life  YEAH !
> Cindy


Cindy i did not/do not know about that pigeon... you have to sent me pic of so thing : D and tell me alittl more about her.
not shor how meny birds that is i could add them up but... i do not care how meny i have also long as the are fat(not to fat lol ; ) ) and helty . y did you have to ask that lol. 
the tils are a few years i know the female is banded 03. the male is not banded but is about the same age. they have been living togeter almost all there life. but in a cage  nave out.. the 1st ppl that had them did not like the just keep them there as show or some thing, then there next onwer was ask to babysit and the onwer nave came back so he keeped them after all that he had to move and could not take them so i got them.: D 
the holw story is one thing that made my liv the old cage but give them a new one to, that way they could have more toys and get to run back and frot lol. they are just so nice the boy can wav Hi and well eat out of your hand but not let you touch him. the female well not let you feed her or touch but after you get her out of the cage you can hold her: D.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Charis said:


> They are beautiful birds and it looks like you have provided them with lots of fun toys.


thank you and its not that much toys lol but the do LOVE them


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I just asked how many birds because you like me love birds  I have a total of 10 birds. I don't need anymore though as 10 is alot of work and gets costly if they become sick and need to see a vet. 

Great job on your newest family members  You make a great mom


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

naturegirl said:


> I just asked how many birds because you like me love birds  I have a total of 10 birds. I don't need anymore though as 10 is alot of work and gets costly if they become sick and need to see a vet.
> 
> Great job on your newest family members  You make a great mom


thank you. your a good mommy to i bet  
o and by the way your Pij's are doing good.
i was thinking about puting them togetter as mate later on. 
what do you think about that?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michelle, your new birds are so pretty. Nice to have two different patterns.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Michelle, 

Your cockatiels are lovely. I know how much fun they are as I have three. Your cages are quite nice. I know you will enjoy them immensely. What are their names?

Margaret


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Haji (haj-e) is the male 
Saya (sai-a) is the female
the name are off a cartoon i wach called blood + lol
but i think they sound good .
these are my 1st tils that are all mine 
i have one more (we got a few years ago) but its in my sis's room
and i do not see it that much she likes it and now its more her bird .
and thank you for the comments


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Margarret said:


> Michelle,
> 
> Your cockatiels are lovely. I know how much fun they are as I have three. Your cages are quite nice. I know you will enjoy them immensely. What are their names?
> 
> Margaret


o and if you have any good info or sites i would really like that
i fond alot about them but... would like to hear what you say.  Dose your tils let you hold them?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

vegeta2802 said:


> o and if you have any good info or sites i would really like that
> i fond alot about them but... would like to hear what you say.  Dose your tils let you hold them?


My tiels will perch on my finger, but that is about the most they will do. I got them as rescues. Two of them are paired up and they are much more interested in each other than me. The third one was badly injured, she had two broken legs from a crow attack. A rehabber friend got her healed then gave her to me,. She walks with a limp and is very skitish about being picked up. Stepping on to my finger is the closest she will come to being touched in three years. I think it is her fear of being hurt. She has her own cage and is a very sweet little girl.

I don't know of any specific Cockatiel sites on line, but they must be out there.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Margarret said:


> My tiels will perch on my finger, but that is about the most they will do. I got them as rescues. Two of them are paired up and they are much more interested in each other than me. The third one was badly injured, she had two broken legs from a crow attack. A rehabber friend got her healed then gave her to me,. She walks with a limp and is very skitish about being picked up. Stepping on to my finger is the closest she will come to being touched in three years. I think it is her fear of being hurt. She has her own cage and is a very sweet little girl.
> 
> I don't know of any specific Cockatiel sites on line, but they must be out there.


ok thank you  my tils well not do that yet but now i got the female Saya taking the food out of my hand as wall as Haji.  
and they are sterting to pickup on nosis.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i love thoes birds i had one befor but it passed away.  but u have some nice looking birds.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Michelle a bird has to earn your trust seeing you just got them not too long ago that may take a while as well. After they adjust to their new surroundings take them out by hand or reach in with a perch and bring them out. Getting them use to is your first job and probably your most important one anyways. 

Cindy


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

well i have talked to them ever week for a few weeks befor i got them. They now are bother eating out of my hand and have sat on me. the male love to talk and danch for me. they are out of the cage now and running around  . if you go up to the cage and kiss he well come up and kiss you but dose not like hands wich is ok.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Michelle, I have a tiel named Wally
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ0BKEACe0E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuxP7LGd_Zs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQjnswo4QEM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufNgYu84_JM

I got him in 2002 when he was 8 weeks old. As a baby, I could hold him, but now that he's older, my hands wrapped around his little body is a BIG NO NO!! LOL He squawks and raises a racket if I try to pick him up and I usually get bit. 
He'll perch on my finger. Ride on my shoulder. When I want him back in his cage, I tell him it's time to go "night night" and he'll fly to the top of his cage, get on my finger and let me put him inside (most of the time... )
So, I just let him be Wally and don't push the issue of holding him. It's just not in his genes I guess.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

I let mine do what they wint. He just love to talk well you know what i mean and come up and kiss u. I guess y he is pickup sounds so eazy is cuz his old owner the 2nd one thot him some whictles and he used to know how to talk and sayed i love u, prtty boy, and some others.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lovebirds he shor is a nice looking birds and love his toys lol


----------

